# GPS



## Kalle (29. November 2000)

Hallo an alle GPSer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Ich hab mir für unseren Urlaub nach Norwegen nächstes Jahr ein GPS 12 von Garmin bestellt.
Frage: Muß man unbedingt eine Seekarte für das Gebiet haben wo man hinfährt,(Herdla(InselAsköy),oder.... wo bekomme ich sie her???.Für die Ost+Nordsee ist es ja kein Problem,aber für Norwegen sieht es da anders aus!Und?? Wenn ich keine Karte habe,wie benutzt ich das GPS sonst? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,ausser den Standort,an dem ich gut gefangen habe zu speichern.
Für Tips bin ich euch Dankbar!!!
>Kalle


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. November 2000)

Hi Kalle,
Seekarten von allen Weltmeeren gibt es in guten Buchgeschäften zubestellen, einfach unter Seekarten und dann die, von wo man will.  Wir haben die Punkte im GPS schon vorher gesetzt, nach der Seekarte, das ist schwierig zu erklären, aber frage mal bei einem Bootshändler oder -ausrüster nach, die helfen!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Man kann auch die Anfahr-Punkte vor Ort setzen, z.B. ist dann die Null der Hafen und die 1 die erste Untiefe u.s.w. !! Wobei man NIE die Null löschen sollte!! Man findet in dem dicksten Nebel wieder zurück, durch GPS !
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. November 2000)

Hallo Kalle!
Zu den Seekarten möchte ich sagen das ich bishehr immer eine von meinem Vermieter in Norwegen bekommen hatte. Eigentlich ist es dort so üblich.
Allerdings brauche ich in Norge die Seekarte nicht um mit meinem GPS (Maggellan 320) klar zu kommen. Dafür sind die Abgelichteten Dinger eh zu ungenau. Wenn ich irgend wo hin komme makiere ich den Heimathafen und die Ausfahrt und dann alle wichtigen Punkte um wieder nach Hause zu finden. Für die guten Fanggründe (die suche ich nach Seekarte und Echolort)ist son Teil natürlich besonders gut um sie nach der Drift oder am kommenden Tag wieder zufinden. Ich kenne dein Gerät nicht weiter aber bei meinem ist es so das ich einen kleinen Plotter mit drin habe und das macht das navigieren besonders leicht.
Alles in allem Lohnt sich die Anschaffung, alleine wegen der Sicherheit bei Nebel und so.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. November 2000)

Hi Jörg,
jetzt bringst Du uns aber zum Lachen,
einerseits sind die abgelichteten Seekarten zu ungenau...aber zum auffinden der guten Fanggründe sind sie genau genug ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Viel Petri Heil
www.mikefish.de


----------



## eifelshark (30. November 2000)

hi Leute,ich fahre seit vielen Jahren nach Norwegen und ohne GPS kann ich mir das Angeln dort nicht mehr vorstellen. Bezüglich GPS-Daten schaut mal bei www.dorschfestival.de nach unter ihre Angelreise mit Dorschfestival.de dort findet ihr Informationen die nützlich sind. Wir haben zur zeit ca. 6500 GPS-Positionen gespeichert,die wir direkt in
unsere Digitale Seekarte eintragen können.
So muss man im Urlaub nicht lange die guten Stellen suchen, einfach die Daten eingeben und losfahren. Bitte nicht vergessen den Heimathafen einzugeben, das ist eure Lebensversicherung bei Nebel und Dunkelheit.viel Spass weiterhin wünscht euch eifelshark
[4 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von eifelshark am 01-12-2000 um 00:31.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2000)

Hey Mike!
Du hast mich wohl ein wenig falsch verstanden bezüglich der Seekarten.
Ich fahre in Norwegen nach Seekarte und Echolot um eine gute Stelle zu finden. Dazu suche ich Anhaltspunkte an Land und kreutze so lange mit dem Boot bis ich die Kante oder den Berg gefunden habe. Wenn ich dann eine gute Stelle gefunden habe dann kommt das GPS zum Einsatz, nemlich um diese Stelle am nächsten Tag oder in drei Jahren wiederzufinden.
Wenn ich allerdings eine Elektronische Seekarte habe dann kann ich die Koordinaten für die vermeintlich guten Stellen die ich beangeln möchte direckt ansteuern.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Kalle (30. November 2000)

Ich danke euch allen für die guten Tip,und werde mich sogleich aufmachen und mir ne Seekarte von dem Gebiet in dem ich Angeln will besorgen.
Und Mike: Ich hab schon ein wenig das navigieren mit dem Gps und Seekarte und Zirkel geübt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Denn sooo schwer ist es nicht!Und: Ich kann einen Plotter bei mir anschließen,hab aber noch keinen! Das Gps hat schon ein paar Mücken gekostet...Zumindest für mich.!
Also.....ich werde es in meinem Kopf reinhämmern,das ich nie vergesse den Navpunkt für meinen Heimathafen zu löschen..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Bis danni >Kalle<
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kalle am 30-11-2000 um 20:36.]


----------



## chippog (3. Dezember 2000)

seekarte ist schon nicht schlecht. wenn die aber wie im falle jörg kopiert ist, ist das nicht so spassig die position darauf zu bestimmen um sie schon auf land in den gps zu tippen. bei einer originalkarte ist das zwar immer noch viel arbeit, wenn es aber für zehn bis zwanzig positionen in den zu befischenden gewässern schon gemacht ist, sparst du auf dem wasser zeit und konzentration. ausserdem ist es natürlich eine spannende sache, den nächsten angeltag an der karte vorzubereiten. da ist der gps nicht halb so toll. vor ort kannst du dann immer noch spannende stellen mob markieren um sie dann in deine normale liste aufzunehmen. wie auch immer,


----------



## eifelshark (3. Dezember 2000)

Ja Leute,
so ist das mit den Seekarten, schnell hat man sich da um ein paar hundert Meter verrechnet. Un das ist beim Angeln wo es auf jeden Meter ankommt die genaue Postition anzusteuern wirklich eine Katastrophe. Ich benutze eine elektronische Seekarte, damit 
kann ich mir in aller Ruhe per PC zu Hause schon alles einrichten. Für den Fall der Fälle gehts mit dem Nooteook vor Ort das man direkt mit dem GPS verbinden kann, dann wirklich genau. Auf 8-10 Meter findet man seine Position bestimmt wieder.Aber leider ist der Spass nicht ganz billig. ( für ein Programm inkl. einiger Seekarten muss man so 2-3000 Märker hinlegen. Un wie das immer so ist hat man nicht von jedem Seegebiet die Karte vorliegen, da kommen dann nochmal für einen Kartenauschnitt ( etwa 40 Quadratseemeilen) 100 bis 200 Mark dazu.Das ist für den einzelnen Angler einfach zu teuer. Deshalb nutzt den Datenservice von
Dorschfestival.de. Hier bekommt Ihr für ein paar Mark genau das was Ihr braucht.Viel Spass weiterhin beim Navigieren mit Zirkel und Lineal wünscht euch eifelshark[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von eifelshark am 03-12-2000 um 16:06.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2000)

Guter Tip eifelshark werde ich mal nachschauen.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
*Moderator Kutterangeln*
****und Meerforelle!****


----------



## Kalle (4. Dezember 2000)

Hallo eifelsharkIch muß mir zwar dann auch noch das PC Kabel besorgen,aber die paar Ditscher mehr machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr Fett..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Werd mich dann mal aufmachen und bei euch vorbeischauen....Hab ja schon durchs Gästebuch einen Pilkring gewonnen...Juhu.>Kalle


----------

